# Whistling - is it rude?



## TravelSFO (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone else here think that it is rude to whistle to get someone's attention?  

DH has done it to me a few times (e.g. at the grocery store) and I promptly told him I am not a dog and do not appreciate being called with a whistle.  For future whistling, I would ignore him.

He also does it at gas stations to get the attention of the attendent.  I prefer, "Excuse me, Sir (or Ma'am)."  

Rude or not?  Maybe it is just me?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 14, 2007)

If you Google *whistle* or *whistling* along with *attention* and *rude*, you'll find more than enough support for your position.


----------



## TravelSFO (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like it is not just me... however, I am seeing (from my brief search) that it is not considered rude by some.  

DH is from the East Coast -- maybe it is an East Coast thing?  I'm all Californian.


----------



## LAR (Nov 14, 2007)

Not terribly polite - as viewed by this NJer....


----------



## derb (Nov 15, 2007)

I just go to the grocery store clerk and have them page "Irene, your husband is waiting."


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a Midwesterner--rude to me.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Nov 15, 2007)

It is most assuredly not an "east coast thing."  If my husband ever did that to me, I would give him THE LOOK, turn around and walk away.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty rude.  But, probably no more rude than the person that's on their cellphone every minute of the day, regardless of where they are at!!!


----------



## bobcat (Nov 16, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> It is most assuredly not an "east coast thing."  If my husband ever did that to me, I would give him THE LOOK, turn around and walk away.



You must be Italian. I learned that since I was young growing up in New York. It is called " If Looks Could Kill you Would Be Dead."


----------



## BSQ (Nov 16, 2007)

a southern californian checking in.  Flat. Out. Rude.  to me.  

course I thought saying "Hey" to people was rude until I moved to the south.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Nov 16, 2007)

bobcat said:


> You must be Italian. I learned that since I was young growing up in New York. It is called " If Looks Could Kill you Would Be Dead."



Nope just a woman, lol.


----------



## DougH (Nov 16, 2007)

I have four children, and my wife and I have developed a certain whistling sound that we use when we are all in a large public place (like a store).  When the kids hear it, they know it's time to come back to us and time to leave.

It's a lot easier than shouting out their 4 names and bothering everybody.  It's not a loud rude whistle, but has a very distinctive sound.

Heck my wife even uses it to find me if we've separated and I'm in the sporting goods department.  I don't find it rude at all.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, it's rude!  I agree its how you would treat a dog, not a person.

Deb in Chicago


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 16, 2007)

DougH said:


> I have four children, and my wife and I have developed a certain whistling sound that we use when we are all in a large public place (like a store). When the kids hear it, they know it's time to come back to us and time to leave.
> 
> It's a lot easier than shouting out their 4 names and bothering everybody. It's not a loud rude whistle, but has a very distinctive sound.
> 
> Heck my wife even uses it to find me if we've separated and I'm in the sporting goods department. I don't find it rude at all.


 
You make a good point.  It is not rude if everyone has agreed upon it in advance and it serves a good purpose.  It is rude, however, if the one being whistled at objects.  My DH has a habit of patting me on the head.  It drives me nuts.  I tell him I am not a dog--don't pat me on the head.

As for "the look,"  I am not Italian, either, yet I am well-practiced.  I call it "the mom."


----------



## CMF (Nov 16, 2007)

*What he said . . . .*



DougH said:


> I have four children, and my wife and I have developed a certain whistling sound that we use when we are all in a large public place (like a store).  When the kids hear it, they know it's time to come back to us and time to leave.
> 
> It's a lot easier than shouting out their 4 names and bothering everybody.  It's not a loud rude whistle, but has a very distinctive sound.
> 
> Heck my wife even uses it to find me if we've separated and I'm in the sporting goods department.  I don't find it rude at all.



I also whistle to family or friends when I need to get their attention across a distance.  I would never shout out their name.

Charles


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 16, 2007)

I can understand whistling to get the attention of a passing taxicab in a city. No other polite usage.

"Malocchio" is the word in Italian for the 'Evil Eye" which is "The Look". True malocchio is usually done by a demonic old witch and will impart a curse on the victim as per ancient beliefs and superstitions.

Not a good origin for "The Look" but "The Look" is not that great either when on the receiving end


----------



## Kay H (Nov 16, 2007)

My dh started using a certain whistle when our sons were young and we went camping.  They know his whistle and knew to return to the campsite.  He now uses the whistle for our Grands and it still works well.

I can't whistle so I have to holler names.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would never whistle as a standard approach BUT there are times it serves well. We are often in large crowds - Universal, Indy 500, Buffalo Bills football games, outdoor concerts etc - I have a VERY loud whistle (natural) that I use to get attention in that situation my grandfather taught me.  Yelling, waving and even trying to push through the crowd often fails and then you've lost the person/people you ae trying to get the attention of.  With that whistle my family has easily spotted me in big crowds or even from field level when I was in the upper deck!  It has saved us a number of times & I don't hesitate to use it in those instances.  

I also use it to signify happiness with a football play. It is especially gratifying if a fan of the opposing team happens to sit nearby as it is truly ear piercing  and they get the message that our team has performed especially well when I use it.   The dirty looks and ear covering is a very guilty pleasure in those cases. Also handy for rock concerts, stage performances where noise is acceptable to show appreciation and more. I have heard myself on live recordings that we have attended more than once thanks to that whistle. 

I hope I'm not rude with it (football games excepted of course).


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 16, 2007)

Down south we consider it rude, but then again we catagorize things differently than those north of Virginia and those west of El Paso.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

_Only kidding - don't start sending hate mail._ :ignore:


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 16, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> "Malocchio" is the word in Italian for the 'Evil Eye" which is "The Look". True malocchio is usually done by a demonic old witch and will impart a curse on the victim as per ancient beliefs and superstitions.
> 
> Not a good origin for "The Look" but "The Look" is not that great either when on the receiving end


 
That's the one!  I can shrivel you from a distance of 20 feet.  I've sometimes used it in aikido practice.  Sometimes I can stop uke from attacking just by giving him "the look."  Very satisfying.


----------



## PStreet1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Retired English teacher here; we can do those looks, too.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, I think it's kinda rude.  Excuse me is better. Or even "HEY!".


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2007)

*Whistling In The Wind. (Alternate Title = Rude, Shmood.)*

There's whistling, & then there's _whistling_ -- different styles, different methods, different forms of sound-production. 

There's musical whistling, & then there's attention-getting signal-style whistling. 

Musical whistling is basically just puckering up & blowing -- forming a smallish sound-hole with the lips, varying the pitch by changing size of the oral cavity, & whistling a happy tune.  Some folks get semi-good at it, adding trills & warbles & I don't know what-all -- even keeping the sound going on breath-intake (reverse-whistling?) as a way of keeping the musical phrases going.  Dynamic levels range from _pianissimo_ to _mezzo-forte_, seldom any louder than that. 

Then there's the other, super-loud _fortissimo_ kind that's sometimes called _whistling through the teeth_.  No puckering up is involved, rather a pulling back of the lips & forming some kind of sound-hole right below the upper teeth.  Sometimes fingers are placed near the corners of the mouth to help tighten up the lips & form just the right aperture for a good, loud, piercing & super attention-getting whistle -- ideal for cheering sports teams, hailing cabs, getting pretty girls to turn their heads, & all sorts of practical purposes like that. 

Not everybody can whistle through the teeth that way, even folks who have some reasonable ability at the other (semi-musical) kind of pucker-up whistling.  

It's a gift. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SOS8260456 (Nov 17, 2007)

My father had a distinctive whistle that he would use to get our attention in crowded locations.  I by no means considered him rude.  However, I do consider someone who constantly does something to someone who has specifically asked them to stop as rude.

It will be 6 years since my father passed away on Thanksgiving Day.  Even now when I hear that distinctive whistle in a store or anywhere, I have a hard time not balling my eyes out.

Lisa


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Depends on the reason*

I am a New England girl and I consider it rude in some instances but not all. Dh drives me crazy when whistles loudly for sports games etc. Just earsplitting and very annoying to me. 

However for those that have a family signal to find each other I would not view that as rude. 

Hey in the south is Hi/Hello up North. My son dated a girl from Georgia in college who introduced me to the southern Hey. 

  DH does not like to be summoned with "Hey" his response was always-Hey is for horses.

My mother always said it's rude for girl's to whistle which was odd since she wasn't the prim & proper mother type but I guess it stuck with me. Her mom probably said it to her.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Alan and pcgirl54, it depends on the situation.  Others have also mentioned the distinctive whistle children learn to identify in a crowd.  This has been what DW has used on numerous occasions while raising our sons.  

Inappropriate whistling, however, is most annoying whether it's from rude construction workers when an attractive woman walks by, or if you're at a ballgame and somebody has to whisle the whole game and deafen those around them.

Marty


----------

